# My post seems to have been removed. Why?



## visualride (Dec 12, 2022)

I made a post on the 'Staffpad Update Notification Thread' this past Friday, and I don't see it today. There was no negative or otherwise offensive content. I'm not sure how to contact the moderator of that section to inquire about it.


----------

